# Fancy Dress Costumes (to purchase) in Dublin



## shesells (20 Jul 2010)

Can anyone recommend somewhere I can buy fancy dress costumes (adult) in the city centre? Google gives me a place in Lucan and in Blackrock but I can't get there as they're only open office hours and I need it by Friday.


----------



## gipimann (20 Jul 2010)

Argos do a small range of costumes (for adults and children) - not sure if the city centre branches would have them, but you could do a check on


----------



## WaterWater (21 Jul 2010)

http://www.yelp.ie/biz/fancy-dress-company-dublin

Give them a call?


----------



## shesells (21 Jul 2010)

Thanks - hadn't thought of Argos though the selection is limited. The other place is a hire place...I need to buy the costume rather than look after it, at this party anyway


----------



## sam h (21 Jul 2010)

How about making your own ?  What do you plan on going as, I'm sure someone here will give you some ideas on how to put it togeather.

I know someone who went as Lara Croft.....really easy & she had everything in her house.


----------



## tod1 (21 Jul 2010)

Toymaster on Henry St/Mary St have a reasonable collection upstairs


----------



## shesells (21 Jul 2010)

The theme is girl guides and boy scouts...sounds easier than it's proving to be to improvise!


----------



## sam h (22 Jul 2010)

Go to Great Outdoors and buy a load of badges & a necko & stich onto any outfit

or

Boy - go old style......pair of shorts, baseball cap with a badge stitched on the front, necko, t-shirt with badges & a necko

or

Girl - keep it simple with your fav dress & add a necko, beret with badge - easy to take off once the "novelty has passed.

either - treking shorts & t-shirt & stich on loads of scoutie things : tin cup, plate, tent pegs, etc....could be messy!!

You'll never buy a scouts/girl guides outfit in any hire shop.....but should be easy to put something togeather

PS - a week before the party, wear the clothes for a few days without washing, light a campfire & sit near it for a few hours, preferably in the rain & then store them in haversack (plastic bag will do).  This will give any scout outfit a "real" feel & odour


----------



## WaterWater (22 Jul 2010)

I know that Woodies in Sandyford and Heatons in Carrickmines sell costumes. I don't know about the Boy Scout or Girl Guide outfits but then you could always customise one of their other saucy outfits.

http://www.maskworld.com/english/pr...tumes--220/police-policewomen-gangsters--2206


----------



## shesells (22 Jul 2010)

Thanks guys! I had ordered the perfect one online 3 weeks ago but it hasn't shown up and I'm out of time!

There are some costumes available in the shops here but I'm not paying €50 for something that more than likely will only ever be worn once. Found a perfect top this morning and I reckon a bottle green school skirt with it. If the weather holds up I'll pop over to Great Outdoors at lunchtime.


----------



## sam h (22 Jul 2010)

The scout shop is over the one on Liffy street (beside M&S)

Glue or staple the badges on if you don't fancy sewing them


----------



## shesells (22 Jul 2010)

Got a great smiley faces neckerchief, a woggle and some badges in the scout shop. The girl there thought I was mad  Now all I need is a green beret...won't make it to the hat place in Stephen's Green centre now so hopefully I'll find one in Dun Laoghaire or Blanch?


----------

